# Free Lab



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey All,

I have a female black lab that I need to find a good home for. (divorce coming soon, and can't take her with me.  ) I picked her up Christmas Eve, last year, when she was six weeks old. She is still a "pup" and is eager to learn, and please. She is from champion hunt test lines, and is very smart! I lost the papers on her, so there is no papers to send with her. I purchased her from Rett Sage in Saratoga Springs. His female "Bell" is the mother, and the father is "Buster" he is M.H. titled, and Bell is J.H. test titled. "Tanker" is also in the line if I remember right. 

I have her on KSL, but I get people wanting a "pet" to look at her. I want her to go to a hunting home, so she can use what she was breed for. I figured that this web page would be the place to find that hunting home for her.

Help me out if you can, and give me a call.

Dave, cell- 573-9227


----------

